# My angels laid eggs again!



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

I was out of town so I didn't notice the tell-tale increase in aggression. But my angels laid eggs again (this is the second time - the first time didn't work out so well...). Sadly the fish store is closed right now so I can't go get a divider or something else that might keep them safe and I don't have a qt tank that has an appropriate filter. I'll work on all that tomorrow and just hope that they make it through the night for now. Exciting!


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Congratulations! Hope they give you alot of joy.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

Sad - they are gone already.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh no! Did the parents eat them?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

The parents may have eaten them or maybe other tank inhabitants got them. I feel bad  So I went to petsmart and got a net box that I can hang in the tank for the eggs/fry to be safe inside even with other fish still in the tank. It's not a huge box, but the biggest they had - 6 X 4X4?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

betsy...get a 10 gallon tank with a decent sponge filter and a heater...some methylene blue..and a piece of slate for the adults to spawn on..after they are finished laying the eggs ; pull them and lean the slate in the 10 facing down..treat with the meth blue..tank temp at 82 degrees..in 48 hours change 50% of the water..do not treat anymore..then keep changing some water every day to get rid of the chems..


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

Lohachata - I do have a 10g (its my qt tank). I could use that - what's the meth blue for? Is it to keep the eggs healthy without the parents? Where should I find the slate?


----------

